# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  MAC и Linux

## rosaygushin

Это правда что у MAC поддержка оборудования хуже чем в Линуксе ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Ну это смотря как смотреть? Вас поддержка чего именно интересует?

----------


## Val_Ery

> Это правда что у MAC поддержка оборудования хуже чем в Линуксе ?


Думаю, нет. Проблемы с оборудованием бывают везде.

Я ставил snow leopard (какая цифра у этой мак-оси не помню) на обычное железо. Так называемый хакинтош  :Smiley:  Проработал на нем года 2.
Единственное оборудование, с которым пришлось помучиться (изначально) - сетевой адаптер. 
В принципе, всё решаемо: есть утилиты, позволяющие "собрать" их кексты из freeBSD'шных исходников. Есть куча интернет ресурсов, где вам помогут найти желаемое по идентификатору.

----------


## lyarisho

Интересно было бы сравнить потребление памяти в линукс виндовс и мак

----------

